# Upcoming Civil Service Exams?



## brichard (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been checking out the Mass.gov site and there is nothing posted about the next civil service exam. I tried a search here and couldn't find much. Anyone have any idea, or even a place I could look?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Mass just had one chief. You're a little late. It was in April. 

If I was a betting man, I'd venture to guess the next exam will be held in April, 2011.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

brichard said:


> I've been checking out the Mass.gov site and there is nothing posted about the next civil service exam. I tried a search here and couldn't find much. *Anyone have any idea, or even a place I could look?*




Same place you already looked, but about 6 months from now


----------



## brichard (Jun 30, 2008)

I noticed that. I just finished my bachelors degree so I was busy with a lot of classes and didn't really do the looking I should have. I had heard rumors they were every year or two, I just was not sure. Oh well, looks like I will have to stick it out at my current job and maybe do so searching and preparing for the exam if I do end up taking it. 

thanks.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

brichard said:


> I noticed that. I just finished my bachelors degree so I was busy with a lot of classes and didn't really do the looking I should have. I had heard rumors they were every year or two, I just was not sure. Oh well, looks like I will have to stick it out at my current job and maybe do so searching and preparing for the exam if I do end up taking it.
> 
> thanks.


You should probably move. Somewhere where they actually HIRE guys. In Mass, all that happens is this.

1. New guy runs for office, promises 1000 more cops.
2. New guy gets into office.
3. New guy cuts Quinn bill, removes details, and chops the shit out of all the budgets for municipal/city police departments. 
4. Guys get laid off.
5. No new recruits.

Go south, or federal, my man. Keep your head down, stay in shape, and take the first opportunity given to get in the door.


----------



## brichard (Jun 30, 2008)

Forgive me if this is noobish, but don't you need some sort of law enforcement background to make it into a federal office? I have looked into it a bit, but I find a lot of stuff requiring some experience.


----------



## Ilyas (Jan 22, 2007)

next test will be when Deval is out of the office.....


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

That IS the test.....to figure out when the hell we can get him OUT of the office.



Ilyas said:


> next test will be when Deval is out of the office.....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

brichard said:


> Forgive me if this is noobish, but don't you need some sort of law enforcement background to make it into a federal office? I have looked into it a bit, but I find a lot of stuff requiring some experience.


Negative. Do your research on USAJobs.com. Read the requirements for the gigs that are hiring at either GS-5, or GS-7. Those are payscales based on your qualifications, i.e. a college degree. Whatever job you're looking at will detail the requirements, such as life experience, specialized experience, or a bachelors/masters degree.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> 1. New guy runs for office, promises 1000 more cops.
> 2. New guy gets into office.
> 3. New guy cuts Quinn bill, removes details, and chops the shit out of all the budgets for municipal/city police departments.
> 4. Guys get laid off.
> ...


Finished it up for ya.

I can't let any reference towards Patricks promise go without pointing out how we didn't just not add any cops, but actually lost them.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I bet there'll be another CS exam within 12 months- the commonwealth seems out of the practice of holding them every two years now. Bet there'll be TWO more within the next 20 months, too.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hawk19 said:


> I bet there'll be another CS exam within 12 months- the commonwealth seems out of the practice of holding them every two years now. Bet there'll be TWO more within the next 20 months, too.


 Huh? Maybe for corrections...when was the last time they had the police exam more than biannually?

If anything, the state would hold them _less frequently_ with the alleged "expense" it costs to put on an exam and with the lack of movement due to the financial situation in many municipalities.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Huh? Maybe for corrections...when was the last time they had the police exam more than biannually?
> 
> If anything, the state would hold them _less frequently_ with the alleged "expense" it costs to put on an exam and with the lack of movement due to the financial situation in many municipalities.


Weren't there two CS tests in a relatively short time span in '07?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

may? 07 september 07 (for veterans "only") july 08 april 09


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

Richard, no worries. i recently immigrated from england where i was an EARL with an O.B.E. designation. as long as you have credentials you shall rise up the corporate ladder my young lad.



brichard said:


> Forgive me if this is noobish, but don't you need some sort of law enforcement background to make it into a federal office? I have looked into it a bit, but I find a lot of stuff requiring some experience.


----------

